# Kayaker Rescued off Ft Pickens



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Does anybody know who was the kayaker rescued offshore near Ft Pickens today? WEAR is reporting a kayaker was rescued off Ft Pickens today. I'd be interested to hear a little more detail and I hope whoever it was is safe. GT


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'd like to find out as well


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

According to WEARs FB page the guy called the CG 1 mile out and they rescued him. I think the Malibu yak sunk??


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3WeXGmqYsE

Here's the video of what happened....................


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Snagged Line said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3WeXGmqYsE
> 
> Here's the video of what happened....................


Sarahhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Snagged Line said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3WeXGmqYsE
> 
> Here's the video of what happened....................


He dropped his Latte


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

He was in a malibu stealth 120. He was out at the barges and realized he was taking on water and headed for shore. When he realized that wasn't gonna happen, he called the CG. They got to him in time. No injuries, and they were able to recover the yak although he learned his lesson about leashes. Doesn't know yet why he started taking on water

I know him. He's a member here but doesn't ever post.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Glad they got to him


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes glad he is okay. I'm not sure of the newer model stealths but the older model take on water . The deck is not dry and if you are taking waves over the bow, the hull will start to fill up. I almost capsized my old Malibu sheepshead fishing 3 mb. I was anchored and didn't recognize I was taking on water until it was almost too late. I barely made it back to shore. I did have a bunch of pol noodles in it for extra buoyancy


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

something to keep with you on a sit in yak...


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

He was in a SOT.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm glad he was rescued safely....gear can be replaced, fishermen can't!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Glad he's ok!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heard about that....glad he got back ok and got his yak. My Stealth's are newer and have never had a problem w/ taking on water....


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Did a little digging, Chaps was right. Some of the older Stealths can let a lot if water in through the hatches. Not sure if Malibu has provided a fix to the problem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

FYI... The fire department rescued this gentleman. The coast guard was called but the F.D. reached him before the coast guard got there. Unfortunately, all of our local news sources are typically wrong on details such as this.


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

Snagged Line said:


> something to keep with you on a sit in yak...


I would NEVER go offshore in a sit inside kayak.


----------

